# What is your type's motto?



## amnorvend (May 16, 2010)

For INTPs:

"Did you know that...?" (This statement followed by any useless fact is an INTP motto)
"It was the INTJ, I _swear_."
"No, I won't fix your computer/do your math homework/take over the world* for you."

* This means you, ENTJs!


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

amnorvend said:


> "No, I won't fix your computer/do your math homework/take over the world* for you."
> 
> * This means you, ENTJs!


INTPs are too valuable to let do such menial work, especially with so many SJs around.


----------



## Rawr (Oct 5, 2010)

amnorvend said:


> For INTPs:
> 
> "Did you know that...?" (This statement followed by any useless fact is an INTP motto)
> "It was the INTJ, I _swear_."
> ...


H-hey!
For your information, I am perfectly capable of doing my own math homework! c:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

ESFP (including my own): "Sure! I'll try anything once."


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

ISTJ:
"Do better and make it better."
"Just the facts, ma'am."
"Life isn't all fricasseed frogs and eel pie."


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

The ENTP motto: "I'm awesome."


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

ISTP: If I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of you.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

ENFP: The secret of the universe is....oh look kittens!!!


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

I have to think about it.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

madhatter said:


> ISTP: If I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of you.


I have actually heard my husband say that to his friend recently. Ha!


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

^Ha indeed!  It's great, isn't it? I want it on a T-shirt...:crazy:


----------



## WuzzleGirl (Mar 28, 2010)

What the hell is the point of having a motto?


(Yeah, you guessed it, INTJ...)


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know what type I am, but my motto is "Why bother?"


----------



## Unbekannt (Sep 27, 2010)

"No, that's stupid, here's why:"


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ESFP: SWEETIES! roud: Or, or what about.... ice cream? I like ice cream. Get me Ben and Jerry's.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

"Tell me what's wrong! What? You won't? BAAAH YOU HATE ME"
"ARRRG...I CAN...FEEL EVERYONE'S FEELINGS"
Outloud: "You're an awesome person." Inside their heads: 'JK I ACTUALLY HATE YOU LOL'
"Look out world! The second coming of Christ has come! In ME!"


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## somewhere else (Dec 9, 2009)

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> I'll do it tomorrow.


And there you have it!


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

ENFP- 
" give me a while to think about it I'll get back to you in a bit"
Reply: "dude you said that last time and you never got back to me"
My reply : "yea sorry about that...Hey look a butterfly!!! Wait What where we talking about again?
"Facebook>Homework=no work done"


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

INTJ while talking to their *boss:* Given my universally correct intelligence, I estimate your decision as merely a biproduct of your own thoughts, which is to say... pathetic. 

INTJ while talking to their *teacher:* Don't you understant why this problem is written incorrectly?! It should be obvious to someone of your "prestigious" title as "professor!" But it seems even with your master's degree you cannot disprove a mere student whose less than half your age, at his first year in university! What a worthless class, governed by a worthless teacher!

INTJ while talking to their *parent:* Why?

INTJ while mad at a *videogame:* The system does not recognize my obvious strategic superiority over the pathetic artificial intelligence given. THE GAME... CHEATS!!!


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Here are some of my own personal catchphrases, but they will likely apply to many other INTPs as well:

"Not necessarily"
"Well let's think about it for a moment"
"I'll get to it eventually"
"Why?"
"What's your justification?"


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

Sigh- I wish I could make all their pains go away.
Sigh- reality is just...so...much.
Oh, you have no clue what effect you have on me, the impact of your emotional outbursts.
I love you. *sounds uber-genuine and said only to 2 people on Earth*


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Garet said:


> INTJ while mad at a *videogame:* The system does not recognize my obvious strategic superiority over the pathetic artificial intelligence given. THE GAME... CHEATS!!!


I have exclaimed this MANY times!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Garet said:


> INTJ while mad at a *videogame:* The system does not recognize my obvious strategic superiority over the pathetic artificial intelligence given. THE GAME... CHEATS!!!


I used to get a giggle when my ex did this, the more he reloaded the more he got pissed off, I got such a giggle at that lol...than I started :frustrating: I'd swear my ex was INTJ based on the other answers too but he's waaaaay too much of a slob for that lol.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

What is my type's motto? That depends.


----------



## Staryu (Jun 28, 2010)

ENTJ: Just let me take charge and then things will be ok. Here's exactly what im going to do...
ENTJ: I don't care what you think, if I want to do something, no one can stop me.
EXTJ: I'm a stubborn, loud, in-your-face bitch and if you can't handle it, then I can't help you.
ISTJ: Why change what works?
ENFP: inspiration is the key.


----------



## Silas the Idealist (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been posted yet, I didn't look through all the pages. But, for an ENFJ: 
"The first shall be last."


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

ESTJ's have the answer. The question is irrelevant.


----------



## Silas the Idealist (Oct 18, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> ESTJ's have the answer. The question is irrelevant.


I love it!


----------

